# What's Your Wattage?



## Timwis (11/1/21)

Thought it would be interesting to find out what wattage people vape at on average, personally i vape both RDL at between 20 - 30w and MTL at between 10-20w so i make that on average i vape at 20w. It's not an exact science just pick a choice close to what you think you average and you can elaborate in the comments!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Gadgetboy (11/1/21)

22,5 on the billet box RDL and 55 -70 on the reload for direct lung for when I want hair on my chest. 

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## LeislB (11/1/21)

I only vape DL and my coils are usually around 0.2 ohms and vape at 75W

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (11/1/21)

LeislB said:


> I only vape DL and my coils are usually around 0.2 ohms and vape at 75W


So closest to 80w with the options to choose from!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/1/21)

30w average

10 to 20 on MTL (0.8 to 1.2ohm), tobacco/custard

40 to 50 on DL (0.25 to 0.35ohm), fruit on ice (WS23)

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (11/1/21)

My answer is pretty identical to @DarthBranMuffin.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## dombank (11/1/21)

115 on the violator - no big penis stuff here - just need the hotter vape to compensate for the lack of nic hit

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 7


----------



## LeislB (11/1/21)

Timwis said:


> So closest to 80w with the options to choose from!


Yip that's what I chose.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (11/1/21)

LeislB said:


> Yip that's what I chose.


Was a long delay on my computer before it registered your vote!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/21)

I set my wattage to 28 watts and then rip out the up and down buttons!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (11/1/21)

I'm a variable wattage user.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (11/1/21)

From 5-81W with medium 35w to 63w I and MTL anything from 5w-30w I don't know how to vote.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/1/21)

Resistance said:


> From 5-81W with medium 35w to 63w I and MTL anything from 5w-30w I don't know ho to vote.



All of the above....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (11/1/21)

Resistance said:


> From 5-81W with medium 35w to 63w I and MTL anything from 5w-30w I don't know ho to vote.


There must be an approx wattage you vape at more often than other wattages?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (11/1/21)

dombank said:


> 115 on the violator - no big penis stuff here - just need the hotter vape to compensate for the lack of nic hit


5 puffs and you chuck a new battery in?  Or is your mod connected to the 12 Volt plug in your car?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (11/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> All of the above....


Lol, there's always one!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (11/1/21)

15W on average for MTL and 28W on average for RDL.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (11/1/21)

15 to 25 MTL / RDL , 25 to 40 DL

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/1/21)

I'm beginning to get a lil' complexed here after seeing some of the power levels you guys vape at  ... little wonder Eishkom have problems with power stations with you buggers sucking all that power out of the system 

I selected 15 Watts as an average, however I typically play around the 7 to 10 Watt mark with MTL, and double that, (15 to 20 Watts), with either mesh or dual coil as RDL.

Podmods / Stealth I typically vape around 5 to 7 Watts, however with lockdown in full swing, there's no longer a need for any stealth vaping.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (11/1/21)

Ok, I vape according to the puff I'd like to get. If I don't get the puff I like, I adjust my wattage, but in the ranges quoted above.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (11/1/21)

I vape at almost all of the above as well, depending on setup. 

Mainly around 18w for mtl and 80w DL, sometimes close down the airflow and take longer dl drags at 65w or so but mainly 4 second puffs at around 80w.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Timwis (11/1/21)

Jengz said:


> I vape at almost all of the above as well, depending on setup.
> 
> Mainly around 18w for mtl and 80w DL, sometimes close down the airflow and take longer dl drags at 65w or so but mainly 4 second puffs at around 80w.


Yeah obviously the pole will not suit everyone vaping habits, hi also vape at just about every wattage because of testing things but have a less broader range when vaping by choice!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz (11/1/21)

Timwis said:


> Yeah obviously the pole will not suit everyone vaping habits, hi also vape at just about every wattage because of testing things but have a less broader range when vaping by choice!



I'd love to see you review like a stacked mech mod, scrap that, I'd love to see the skipper @Rob Fisher reviewing a stacked!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Timwis (11/1/21)

Jengz said:


> I'd love to see you review like a stacked mech mod, scrap that, I'd love to see the skipper @Rob Fisher reviewing a stacked!


At the expense of another Pod Mod review lol!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## X-Calibre786 (12/1/21)

15w MTL
60 to 75w DL

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (12/1/21)

60ish watts for me. 

Single coil DL with wide open airflow is my jam.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/1/21)

35ish single coil

60ish dual coil

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lawrence A (12/1/21)

45w DTL single coil

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SeekerZA (12/1/21)

35W on single coil ( Alien ) in Destiny RTA

80W on dual coil ( Alien 0.2 Ohm dual ) Asgard mini 

65W on dual coil ( Alien 0.2 Ohm ) lotus RTA

Fruit profile on Destiny and lotus RTA
Desserts on Dual coil dripper 

Chain vaped some apple with ice profile at 35Watts, brain freeze of note. Was shocked 

Was using PNP tank with 0.2Ohm coil for a while until I pulled out destiny RTA. Coil and flavour just lasts longer compared to those PNP coils.

Though the pnp coils to me give best flavour compared to other push in coil setups , actual single coils where which you use cotton and a decent RTA just lasts longer in terms of flavour, and has more adjustable airflow

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac (13/1/21)

Couldnt' vote. Where's 70? I vape at 70. Tried 65 and 75. Only 70 works for me.
0.15 Ohm dual coil in a Zeus Dual Tank on DNA 250c.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (13/1/21)

zadiac said:


> Couldnt' vote. Where's 70? I vape at 70. Tried 65 and 75. Only 70 works for me.
> 0.15 Ohm dual coil in a Zeus Dual Tank on DNA 250c.


Same reason as no 50w, if polls have limitations such as only 10 choices allowed all bases can't be covered!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (13/1/21)

Hmmmm......wonder why my post is funny. Two people thought it funny. Weird.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/1/21)

suggestion @Timwis:

- Change the 100w to *70w*
- Change the Over 100w to *100+*
*- *maybe add "*±*" to all the values

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/1/21)

zadiac said:


> Hmmmm......wonder why my post is funny. Two people thought it funny. Weird.



It's funny as you highlit that the scale is erm ... skewed shall we say towards the bottom, (with 28 thrown in for good measure)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> suggestion @Timwis:
> 
> - Change the 100w to *70w*
> - Change the Over 100w to *100+
> - *maybe add "*±*" to all the values



Alternatively;
0-10, 
11-20, 
21-30, 
31-40, 
41-50, 
51-60, 
61-70, 
71-80, 
81-90, 
91 and higher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (13/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> suggestion @Timwis:
> 
> - Change the 100w to *70w*
> - Change the Over 100w to *100+
> - *maybe add "*±*" to all the values


I tried to change the Over 100 to 100w and above, and the 100w to 70w exactly as you said when @zadiac first whinged before commenting but when i went into editing it wouldn't let me alter any of the ten options, just tried again and still can't change options!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (14/1/21)

20-25 on the RDL all day vape

the rest is determined by my builds on my mechs and voltage on the pot mods.

I use a lot of Amps.

Reactions: Like 5


----------

